# HP 309a Printer/Scanner (scanner problem)



## Lindah10 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have an HP 309a printer/scanner that I just bought to go with my new HP Pavilion desktop, 64-bit Vista machine. I have it direct Ethernet-linked to my wireless router, so that I can print wirelessly from my laptop. When I want to scan and choose "scan to computer" from the 309a printer screen, I get the message: "try starting scan from computer."

When I go to Control Panel--> Scanner/Camera and click "add a scanner," it asks for the CD disc, but when I insert the disc, browse to Drive E, and look everywhere inside the CD I can't find the "autorun.inf" file that it is looking for.

Help! How do I scan from my 309a when I can't do it directly from the 309a screen?

PS It DID scan when it was wireless, but I couldn't "see" the printer/scanner from my XP laptop, and that's when I wired it directly to the wireless router.

Linda


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try getting the drivers directly from the HP website: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us&submit=Go%20%BB

I'd give you the direct link, but you mention Vista 64bit and XP. And there shouldn't be any difference between being wireless or direct connected to the router.


----------

